# Low Water Pressure



## SaltwaterAg (Oct 7, 2004)

Anybody have a good shower head for low water pressure??? I've got a good line coming in to my yard and it goes to two cutoff valves. One is for the yard faucets and one is for the house. Before the valves there is a faucet and it has great pressure. The house however does not. There was no shower head in the bathroom so I got in to the wall to take a look. Valve was plugged for the shower head riser so i unplugged it and put in a riser. Put a diverter spout on, put in the shower head and tested it out. Not worth a flip! Took off the spout, plugged it and just ran straight to the the shower head - a little better but it would take a while to shower like that. I guess I'm goign to start by digging up and checking up the cutoff valves in the yard. One question I have is the water heater is not on right now - will that affect pressure once i have it on and the tank is full? Thought I would throw this out there and see if anyone had suggestions. Thanks,


----------



## gator (May 22, 2004)

That won't affect you pressure if the water heater is turned off. You might want to install a booster pump


----------



## mudfreakin73 (Nov 29, 2010)

If your running on a well system , check out all of your shut off valves throughout the house . I ran into the same problem with an older house we bought . Turned out the shutoff valves were clogged up with mineral deposits .


----------



## CopanoCruisin (May 28, 2006)

go to www.rv.net and do a seach for shower head. I have read several times about a shower head that RVr's change out to. I can't remember the name though..........Cc


----------



## mustangeric (May 22, 2010)

if the home has old gal. piping they rust from the inside out. In return cuts down flow and pressure.


----------



## DmaxRojo (Aug 19, 2005)

*shower head*

You might try a Navy style shower head. I had one many moons ago. It had a knob on the side of the head to adjust the pattern. They tend to put out more pressure with less flow. I did a quick search but didn't come up with the one that I used to have.

My .02.

BTW, your avatar looks almost identical to a pic that I shot off of Panther reef some years back.

Gig'em
-D


----------



## xtreme (Jan 9, 2010)

The shower head is not fixing anything all you are doing is changing a fixture that woks with low pressure. The right thing to do is to fix the problem.


----------

